# The Strangerers



## dormouse (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone remember The Strangerers TV series? I thoroughly enjoyed it (but then I am a bit wierd). It disappeared without a trace, and most people I speak to have never heard of it!


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah... I saw a couple of episodes and it was very strange. Couple of guys in suits, IIRC - aliens trying to be human? Or am I confusing it with MIB?


----------



## dormouse (Sep 5, 2007)

> Couple of guys in suits, IIRC - aliens trying to be human? Or am I confusing it with MIB?


Perhaps that was TV coverage of PM's question time?

"The Strangerers" was about vegetable life forms coming to earth in the guise of humans........ errr.....


----------

